

Facebook unveils Groups for Schools - dutchbrit
http://newsroom.fb.com/Announcements/Introducing-Groups-for-Schools-144.aspx?

======
jperras
It's completely off topic, but the .aspx extension on the URL is much more
interesting than the announcement itself.

------
chris24
We've been using this at Waterloo for a couple of months now. It's a nice new
feature, but one issue is that we already have some huge groups
(textbook/housing/class-of groups) from before that cannot be moved into
Groups at Waterloo.

~~~
nickbarnwell
Similar here at University of Washington. I am an administrator for the (now
unofficial) Class of 2015 group and when they announced this on our campus a
few weeks back people were denigrating it for that, among other things.

------
science_robot
Facebook has gone full circle.

~~~
smackfu
I know, they should call these school groups "networks".

------
Ross10045
I'm an undergrad at Emory and we've had this for the past two months.

------
nextstep
Aw, this is not newsworthy. This isn't even innovative.

~~~
jdrols
Care to explain why you feel that way? It's a major feature from the dominant
social network that could have consequences in the academic space. Personally,
I'm curious what effect this could have on Blackboard if they continue to
(re-)expand into .edu territory.

~~~
nthitz
These Groups at school was the original purpose of facebook!

